# Biker-Umfrage im Deister am 15., 17., und 18. Oktober !!! Macht mit !!!



## Acki (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo an alle Deister-Biker,

die Region Hannover hat ein Ingenieurbüro (SHP Ingenieure) damit beauftragt, eine Umfrage zum Verhalten der Mountainbiker im Deister zu machen. Ziel ist es letztendlich, offizielle Strecken im Gelände auszuweisen. 
Die Mitarbeiter stehen an folgenden Tagen an bestimmten Stellen, wie z.B. Waldkaterplatz, Laube, Annaturm, Wennigser Mark (Friedhof), Nordmannsturm........:

*Donnerstag, 15. Oktober, 14:00-18:00 Uhr
Samstag, 17. Oktober, 10:00-17:00 Uhr
Sonntag, 18. Oktober, 10:00-17:00 Uhr*

Macht also alle fleißig dabei mit, geht biken und haltet nach den Leuten mit den Fragebögen Ausschau, damit eine große Anzahl von Fragebögen zuammen kommt und die Region uns ernst nimmt !! Das ganze ist natürlich anonym.

Let's ride !!


----------



## Acki (15. Oktober 2009)

Wenn so viele wie möglich mitmachen, kommt ganz bestimmt eine überzeugende Anzahl an Fragebögen zusammen. Die Anzahl wird nämlich für die Nachfrage stehen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergab_treter (15. Oktober 2009)

Moin,
die Anzahl der Fragebögen ist sekundär, entscheidender ist doch vielmehr diese Frage:

"Wieviel Geld geben Sie auf Ihrer Tour im Deister aus?"

-0
-bis 10
-bis 20
.... 

Achja die Antwort null Euro ist wohl die schlechteste

Gruß aus dem Deistervorland
René


----------



## Acki (15. Oktober 2009)

Sehr richtig ! Im Jahresdurchschnitt lässt wohl jeder etwas Geld im Deister.
Es ist auch sehr förderlich, die Frage "Wo fahren Sie im Deister ?" mit "Downhill-Gelände"  anzukreuzen. Jeder, der irgendeinen Trail fährt, tut das nämlich.


----------



## Slidger (15. Oktober 2009)

Hallöle,

ja dann passte das ja ganz prima, dass ich das erste Mal seit fast 12 Monaten wieder im Deister gekreiselt bin.
Habe auch brav ausgefüllt.

Kalt isses geworden!

MfG

Sli


----------



## Fh4n (15. Oktober 2009)

Eike, es wäre nett von dir, wenn du Jasper und mich für uns eintragen würdest.  Wir sind dieses Wochenende in Stuttgart auf einem Rennen und können daher nicht im Deister vor Ort sein.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (16. Oktober 2009)

War am So das erste Mal im Deister und habe natürlich brav den Bogen ausgefüllt. 
So geile Trails gibt es auf meinen Hausrunden leider nicht. War auf jeden Fall nicht das letze mal im Deister!!!


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Oktober 2009)

bist jederzeit wieder gerne im deister gesehen


----------



## Jimmy (16. Oktober 2009)

Kann man den fragebogen auch irgendwie per fax bekommen/ zurücksenden?


----------



## schappi (16. Oktober 2009)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> War am So das erste Mal im Deister und habe natürlich brav den Bogen ausgefüllt.
> So geile Trails gibt es auf meinen Hausrunden leider nicht. War auf jeden Fall nicht das letze mal im Deister!!!



Aber nicht die Trails wieder im Forum als Googel earth Bilder posten, sonst nehmen wir dir die Kette weg und es gibt Deisterverbot!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (16. Oktober 2009)

@schappi: Hab ich doch schon eingesehen. Lieber mal zusammen ne Runde drehen, macht sowieso mehr Spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feldbirne (16. Oktober 2009)

ich hab auch schön meinen bogen ausgefüllt... die süsse stand an der kreuzbuche und ich hätt sie fast überfahren...-.-

hoffentlich sehen die die marktlücke und sorgen für nen paar tolle strecken die nicht gleich wieder kaputt gemacht werden...


----------



## njoerd (29. Oktober 2009)

wir haben leider den termin verpasst .. 
gibts das irgendwo im internet auszufüllen? oder stehen schon neue termine an?


----------

